
Blogging with org-publish in Emacs - narendraj9
https://vicarie.in/posts/blogging-with-org.html
======
globuous
Nice ! Always great to be hearing about emacs and org-mode !

For those that write (or interested in writing) quite a bit of prose in
orgmode / markdown, this emacs theme I just discovered today is mindblowing:
[https://github.com/kunalb/poet](https://github.com/kunalb/poet)

Finally, don't forget about Flyspell for spell checking but also WriteGood
mode which allows you to list weasel words or repetitions and have them
underlined by emacs amongst other things.

------
evck
Hey, I also did this recently: [https://www.evenchick.com/blog/blogging-with-
org-mode.html](https://www.evenchick.com/blog/blogging-with-org-mode.html)

------
pavpanchekha
I do something similar for
[http://pavpanchekha.com/](http://pavpanchekha.com/) (I describe the approach
here: [http://pavpanchekha.com/blog/org-mode-
publish.html](http://pavpanchekha.com/blog/org-mode-publish.html)). I've found
it a pretty good blogging platform so far. A huge plus is the diversity of
markup (definition lists, tables, footnotes, info boxes, and so on) that are
directly supported, plus the ease of directly embedding raw HTML (for things
like diagrams and charts).

But one challenge I've struggled with is how to generate full-content RSS
quickly. I like that my blog's RSS includes the full blog post (since that's
how I like reading posts) but Emacs wants to recompile every post every time I
update the site—that takes minutes.

~~~
swixmix
I've thought about this, too. I think the real problem is that your content
should stand alone, and a program should come along to enhance it. Think of it
like putting emacs in the browser to convert your org files. Or [gopher].

[gopher]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gopher_(protocol)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gopher_\(protocol\))

------
spac
My biggest impediment in adopting org for publishing, and knowledge management
is the lack of really good UX on iOS. Does anyone know of other good
editors/apps on IOS that support the org markup? (I’m ok with managing the
publishing itself on my dev machine)

~~~
xte
"good" is hard since org is text-centric and all mobiles have no keyboard
except of virtual crap... However Beorg seems to be an option, personally I
use Android with Orgzly and I suppose they are substantially the same, not-so-
comfortable to use but enough to sync note&TODO...

------
z3phyr
A little off-topic: Is there a way to stream ORG mode text directly from emacs
to emacs, eliminating the browser part?

Edit: Another way of saying this is blogging and blog-consumption directly on
Emacs. I think it could be possible.

~~~
star-techate
No, but it'd be easy. You need

1\. a request to return org-mode data (or for requests to contain it in a
mechanically distinguishable manner, an option if your _normal output_ is org-
mode plus some JavaScript that renders the page from org-mode)

2\. some Emacs code to populate a buffer with org-mode data extracted from an
HTTP request

That's it. Neither of those are technically difficult. Although there's lots
of room for improvement, and that's where people might start to get
interested. For example, you could develop org-mode as an alternative to
Jupyter notebooks.

